# ANY NEWS FROM JAPSHOW



## daytona (Jun 28, 2005)

As above


----------



## knight (Mar 2, 2002)

Tim has done a 9.22 on his 1st run in the Duke car


----------



## daytona (Jun 28, 2005)

That is SOOOOOOO close to a new UK record, think i'm right to say Andy Forrest's time of 9.19 still stands?


----------



## DRAGandDRIFT (Sep 20, 2006)

well dont to Tim,

What was his terminal speed?

and yes Andys time still stands for a few hours.


----------



## Scott (Jun 29, 2001)

DRAGandDRIFT said:


> and yes Andys time still stands for a few hours.


So doesn't the Duke cars 9.0 yesterday count???

Or is it because it was not done by  a UK driver/owner?


----------



## bobstuart (Sep 30, 2006)

Scott said:


> So doesn't the Duke cars 9.0 yesterday count???
> 
> Or is it because it was not done by  a UK driver/owner?


Scott

If i was Tim i would not want to take any credit for the 9 sec run,that was done by the guys from Duke Racing,infact i would be well pi$$ed that was all they could only get it to run.
Ben come on here telling everyone that it had run a high 7:flame:

B


----------



## bobstuart (Sep 30, 2006)

double post

B


----------



## DRAGandDRIFT (Sep 20, 2006)

Sorry Scott, 

Yes it must count, as its the car/not the person who holds the record....Just because it was set by a Japanese driver makes no difference.


----------



## Jason abz (Oct 3, 2002)

How about a congrats without the bitch fest Bob? Have you run faster this year? Are you speaking on behalf of the owner when you mention being ****ed off about the time? 
A 9.22 is awesome and deserves applause. Well Done Tim.
Is this the fastest Skyline this year in the Uk then?


----------



## daytona (Jun 28, 2005)

Yes it is, getting very close to the first 8


----------



## GTR WANNABE (Feb 21, 2002)

Jason abz said:


> How about a congrats without the bitch fest Bob? Have you run faster this year? Are you speaking on behalf of the owner when you mention being ****ed off about the time?
> A 9.22 is awesome and deserves applause. Well Done Tim.
> Is this the fastest Skyline this year in the Uk then?


Well said !!

Well done Tim, an 8 will come I'm sure!!!


----------



## tweenierob (Aug 5, 2003)

JUst popped back home, it looked like tim had traction probems off the line.

IMPO his 9.2 would have been an 8 for sure if the car had hooked up properly, nothing against Tim's driving as he done well to keep it away from the wall. The car seemed to move off the line slowly (compared to how it went up the strip) as he span all 4 wheels, didnt seem to be any special track preperation considering the calibre of cars running in the pro shootout.

Rob


----------



## Jason abz (Oct 3, 2002)

Is there still more runs today guys or is that it for this weekend?


----------



## tweenierob (Aug 5, 2003)

Finale isnt until 4 so there is a few runs yet.

Cant believe the turn out of decent cars today, pro's and RWYB cars.

By far the best turn out from a spectators point of view this year.

Rob


----------



## tweenierob (Aug 5, 2003)

[email protected] 

Rob


----------



## Jason abz (Oct 3, 2002)

Wow!! Tim yes?


----------



## skykit (Apr 14, 2006)

was that tims? time of 8.8?


----------



## skykit (Apr 14, 2006)

:clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## tweenierob (Aug 5, 2003)

Was Duke car but unsure of driver.

Rob


----------



## JB. (Jul 4, 2004)

AWESOME NEWS!!!
Congratulations Tim!!!!


----------



## DRAGandDRIFT (Sep 20, 2006)

WELL DONE TIM


----------



## knight (Mar 2, 2002)

It was Tim driving:smokin:


----------



## DRAGandDRIFT (Sep 20, 2006)

And news on the Lemon??????


----------



## drb5 (Oct 29, 2004)

Impressive stuff! :smokin:


----------



## Scott (Jun 29, 2001)

knight said:


> It was Tim driving:smokin:


Fan-bloody-tastic! 

Nobody deserves the first 8 sec run in the UK more than Tim IMO. Such a nice guy who has been trying for years. 

Well done mate.


----------



## knight (Mar 2, 2002)

I believe the lemon is stuck in 5th gear and will be coming back on a truck


----------



## DRAGandDRIFT (Sep 20, 2006)

knight said:


> I believe the lemon is stuck in 5th gear and will be coming back on a truck


His bloody holinger...I feel sorry for Mick........if he would have done his 9 it would be a perfect day for the boys.


----------



## Jason abz (Oct 3, 2002)

Congrats again.......or is there still more runs to go.....had we better shut up until he is finished for the day as he is just getting faster and faster!!lol ;-)
No Keith at this show then? Seems like he has a challenger at last, actually not a challenger, a challenge. Will give him something to aim for. Impressive stuff.Well done again.


----------



## knight (Mar 2, 2002)

My source at the pod thinks Mick did a 10.6


----------



## DRAGandDRIFT (Sep 20, 2006)

knight said:


> My source at the pod thinks Mick did a 10.6


How many runs did mick do in total?

10.6 for his first go would be good.


----------



## ChristianR (May 31, 2005)

well done Tim!


----------



## tweenierob (Aug 5, 2003)

Mick was unfortunate, spoke to him a couple of times today and his first run yesterday busted the diff. First run today and it stuck in 5th iirc.

Seemed in good spirits but lookde fcuked off 

Rob


----------



## knight (Mar 2, 2002)

Tim's last run was a 8.80 @ 164mph:bowdown1:


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

Well done on all the results today guys. Congrats Tim for a truly exceptional effort(and all the team of course).
Excellent stuff!!:thumbsup:


----------



## DRAGandDRIFT (Sep 20, 2006)

Sorry to hear about Mick....Bloody good news for Tim

8.80 @ 164mph:thumbsup: :squintdan


----------



## tweenierob (Aug 5, 2003)

Did Tim do *two* 8.8's then?

Rob


----------



## Grex (Jan 2, 2005)

Tim's Duke was running like hell... it looked damn good now its all setup properly and he's got used to launching it,, he was running 9.3 - 9.1 constantly all day, topped off with 8.80.. opcorn: 

damn thing was almost doing wheelies at the 60ft marker...

Dee Ireland's supra went bang on the start line, and the Norris Evo gave up on the final run and was pushed back.. Nothing could even come close to the duke


----------



## Robertio (Sep 29, 2003)

Congrats to Tim 

Any idea how either the RE:Worx or Dragon RX-7's got on? or AndyF's Impreza?


----------



## bayside gtr (Dec 24, 2005)

dragon rx7 ran 9.3 andy forrest run 9.4 but head gasket problems so couldnt do no more runs rocket ronnie broke


----------



## bayside gtr (Dec 24, 2005)

re worx had gearbox problems the whole day 3rd and 4th so didnt really do to well he knocked out simon noris but cause didnt post a proper time where took ages to past finish line got disqualified ? but then come out and ran a 10.0 well done andy


----------



## Milko (Jun 16, 2004)

Well done Tim, as someone said, very well deserved.


----------



## stuartstaples (Nov 14, 2004)

Very well done Tim, glad you achieved your 8 

Some great times today (from what I've heard) Nice to see some great times from Mark Moseley and Paul Applin too.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

8.808 was stunning to watch, well done all.
T


----------



## MarkRiccioni (Dec 9, 2003)

RE:Worx also ran an 9.85 towards the end of the day.

I've got a video of Duke's 8.8 @ 162 winning the final, just uploading.

Congrats to Ben, Tim and all of the boys. FULLY deserve the times and also winning the shootout!


----------



## Nick MW (Aug 15, 2003)

I think there were two 8.8s - unbelieveable to watch and huge congratulations Tim.


----------



## Scott (Jun 29, 2001)

MarkRiccioni said:


> I've got a video of Duke's 8.8 @ 162 winning the final, just uploading.


Please let us know, I am DIEING to see this!!!


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

Scott said:


> DIEING to see this!!!


Hope its a nice colour:chuckle:


----------



## 763paf (Sep 18, 2004)

Well done Tim, and bad luck Mick.


MIck: I have never met a man so upbeat when things go against him, Even beyond the track, when the chips are down, you always keep your head high.. Keep going mate....
Pierre


----------



## Scott (Jun 29, 2001)

paul creed said:


> Hope its a nice colour:chuckle:


Okay smart ar$e!


----------



## leggus (Feb 15, 2006)

Had a look at the Duke car in the pits, nice to see twin set up rather than big single everybodies going for these days, very very fast car in the flesh, hope the video someones posting does it justice.


----------



## Moschops (Sep 3, 2002)

Would have loved to have been there to see this - fantastic times, well done everyone and commiserations to those who broke.


----------



## stehub (Nov 16, 2005)

video video lol


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

HUGE congratulations to Tim for the 8.8 second runs ... absolutely breath taking. He was wearing the biggest grin when I caught up with him a little after the first one.

Really chuffed for you mate - absolutely fantastic.

Gutted for Mick ... having problems with the g/box on the first and only run of the day. Give it time mate ... the 9 will come.

Rocket Ron was having some problems today ... can't remember exactly what, but it was a shame he wasn't running at full potential.

Overall it seemed to be the day for breaking things ! Nearly ALL of the "big boys" had troubles today (Dee Irelands Supra had problems, Norris' EVO seemed to be misfiring a LOT, Andy Forrest Scoob was playing up, John B kept breaking diffs I think in "Project GTS-T", REWorks were having g/box problems....).

Had a good day though (traffic home was a disaster .... 4 hours to do 135 miles - what a joke !


----------



## stehub (Nov 16, 2005)

Daz said:


> Had a good day though (traffic home was a disaster .... 4 hours to do 135 miles - what a joke !


due to the event ?? or just an off day


----------



## Barryf (Oct 11, 2001)

*Duke Car*

The Duke car had a bit of a knocking noise coming from the engine  when it went past in the pit lane after the Semi final run did anyone else here this is the engine o.k...????


Barry


----------



## stehub (Nov 16, 2005)

Barryf said:


> The Duke car had a bit of a knocking noise coming from the engine  when it went past in the pit lane after the Semi final run did anyone else here this is the engine o.k...????
> 
> 
> Barry


sure it was not clutch related as they tend to knock


----------



## leggus (Feb 15, 2006)

Barryf said:


> The Duke car had a bit of a knocking noise coming from the engine  when it went past in the pit lane after the Semi final run did anyone else here this is the engine o.k...????
> 
> 
> Barry


Semi final?

Duke car pootled down the strip on semi final because Norris car failed at the start IIRC.


----------



## MarkRiccioni (Dec 9, 2003)

Video of the record breaking run:

YouTube - Duke R33 GT-R 8.808 @ 162mph

apologies for quality, damn youtube!


----------



## driverst24 (Jul 13, 2005)

Well Done to Tim for getting the 8.808 today it was awesome to see the car do so well and so many times as well. The car looked properly sorted and seemed to be launching amazing now.

I have to also metion a HUGE congratualations to Mark and his grey R32 GTR who was not in the Pro class but still managed a 9.9s in a car which he drove there and drove back and did not change the tyres or anything when he was there. Awesome stuff. He won the fastest RWYB time of the day.:thumbsup: 

A great day all in, with really good weather as well.


----------



## skyline_boy (Apr 25, 2006)

what a noise:smokin:  great run:thumbsup:


----------



## leggus (Feb 15, 2006)

MarkRiccioni said:


> Video of the record breaking run:
> 
> YouTube - Duke R33 GT-R 8.808 @ 162mph
> 
> apologies for quality, damn youtube!


Nice one Mark, great vid


----------



## DRAGandDRIFT (Sep 20, 2006)

thanks for the video, 

looks like he could go quicker, 60ft didnt look too hot on that run?


----------



## stehub (Nov 16, 2005)

driverst24 said:


> Well Done to Tim for getting the 8.808 today it was awesome to see the car do so well and so many times as well. The car looked properly sorted and seemed to be launching amazing now.
> 
> I have to also metion a HUGE congratualations to Mark and his grey R32 GTR who was not in the Pro class but still managed a 9.9s in a car which he drove there and drove back and did not change the tyres or anything when he was there. Awesome stuff. He won the fastest RWYB time of the day.:thumbsup:
> 
> A great day all in, with really good weather as well.


wow impressive any more details of this car sounds awesome


----------



## DaleHarrison (Nov 16, 2005)

Amazing, congrats to all involved - and best of luck to Mick to get fixed quickly.


----------



## brooksie (Sep 24, 2003)

absolutely massive well done to Tim and all the Duke guys .... history in the making and incredible to watch.


----------



## carterjohn (Jul 27, 2006)

well done guys :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 3, 2006)

Well done Tim , great run:bowdown1: :bowdown1: :bowdown1: :bowdown1: :bowdown1: :bowdown1: :bowdown1: :bowdown1: :bowdown1:


----------



## ZXSpectrum (Feb 27, 2002)

Said it earlier Tim but again well done... It was utterly thrilling to watch from the stands...

I saw your face when you got out of your car after the secont 8.8 and it reminded me of waking up on xmas morning and finding you had the milennium falcon... 

Pity about the pod though... No champers on hand so fosters it was... 

:bowdown1: :bowdown1: :bowdown1:


----------



## nismoman (Jul 13, 2004)

just got back in from pod ,as mentioned befor tim ran two 8.8,s something like a 8.894 then a 8.840 (i think) his second run in the 8,s was slightly faster well done tim :bowdown1: :bowdown1: no one can ever take that away from you tim being the first to get into the 8,s :wavey: NISMOMAN


----------



## driverst24 (Jul 13, 2005)

stehub said:


> wow impressive any more details of this car sounds awesome


I assume you mean Mark's car and not Tim's. 
Mark's, I believe, is standard displacement with new crank etc. HKS pistons, Garrett single turbo conversion, 6 speed sequential gearbox. Autronic management I believe. He did not use any nitrous either.
Very impressive for a car which was driven there and back also. Sorry I do not know the full specs for you.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 3, 2006)

I agree Nismoman, Tim has just made History:bowdown1:


----------



## stehub (Nov 16, 2005)

driverst24 said:


> I assume you mean Mark's car and not Tim's.
> Mark's, I believe, is standard displacement with new crank etc. HKS pistons, Garrett single turbo conversion, 6 speed sequential gearbox. Autronic management I believe. He did not use any nitrous either.
> Very impressive for a car which was driven there and back also. Sorry I do not know the full specs for you.


yes thats who`s i ment, thats very impressive what sort of bhp is it.


----------



## driverst24 (Jul 13, 2005)

stehub said:


> yes thats who`s i ment, thats very impressive what sort of bhp is it.


He is planning to use nitrous on it next year I believe as he has ran out of fuelling. Bhp is 850+, I imagine it is nearer to 1000. He has not had it dynoed as far as I know. It is not even partically stripped out either and he runs it on standard R33 wheels, i.e. 9 x 17s. His terminal speed I am sure was over 145mph as well so I imagine there is potential for it to go even quicker.


----------



## MarkRiccioni (Dec 9, 2003)

Another video, this time a 9.1

but check out the launch!

YouTube - Duke R33 GT-R 9.159 @ 161mph


----------



## hockey-boy (Apr 16, 2006)

well done tim:bowdown1: :bowdown1: :bowdown1: :bowdown1:


----------



## jimfortune (Sep 9, 2005)

Well done Tim, absolutely fantastic!!


----------



## Fast Guy (Jan 26, 2003)

Here's his 8.8 from the stands

Video - Tim Webster in the Duke Skyline on his 2nd 8.8 pass at the Jap Show Finale 06


----------



## Booty-licious (Nov 8, 2001)

Well done Tim, amazing times!

:bowdown1:


----------



## Barrie (Jan 31, 2006)

Again another well done tim - its not easy to do what you have done in that car!

Cant believe i got drawn against you in the quarters!! - guess who won that one !! 

Great achievement and backed it up ! 

Barrie


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

:flame: :flame: :flame: :flame: WELL DONE TIM MATE. EUROPE'S FASTEST 4WD CAR.
Couldn't happen to a nicer man and Friend.
The Duke race team that came to help were so so proffesional. Now i need to go to Sendai. You up for it Tim????

Mick.

ps :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

Barrie said:


> Again another well done tim - its not easy to do what you have done in that car!
> 
> Cant believe i got drawn against you in the quarters!! - guess who won that one !!
> 
> ...


Well done today Barrie.:bowdown1: :bowdown1: 

Mick


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

*Tim is the man*

Well done Tim:thumbsup: 
You really deserve this after all the problems you have suffered in the past.
Glad I was there to congratulate you in person.
For anyone who was not at the awards ceremony.......
All awards were given out bar Tim's.......
He was back in his van drinking Fosters:chuckle: :smokin: 
Tim has got his priorities right:thumbsup: 
as picture shows....


----------



## chrisT.O.T.B. (Feb 8, 2004)

well done Tim, great result and great drive.


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

since this is not just Tims thread.
Well done for getting so far Barrie.
Congrats on your first 9 Mark especially as not running in pro class.
Really feel sorry for John and Mick. 
Mick, your time will come, just like Tim.
Sorry for Ronnie as well. Cars must be getting tired as end of the year!
Overall, a great day out.


----------



## trackday addict (May 14, 2005)

Tim as said before - bloody well done & simply fantastic to witness it.
Was fantastic to see the smile on your face in the pits - well done mate & thoroughly deserved  :smokin:


----------



## Smokey 1 (Nov 1, 2005)

Unreal Mr Webster (TIM or PHILLIP:chuckle: ) Could not of happened to a nicer bloke. Thank God no one bought the Duke before you had a chance to pilot it into the eight's.

Well done Tim:bowdown1: :bowdown1: :bowdown1: :smokin: :smokin: :smokin:


----------



## Andy W (Dec 31, 2005)

well done Tim fantastic to watch, made the weekend did that :bowdown1: :bowdown1:


----------



## Cord (Aug 21, 2002)

Good work Tim. Still swapping for a helicopter?


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

THIS IS THE FASTEST 4WD CAR IN EUROPE









Mick


----------



## chrisT.O.T.B. (Feb 8, 2004)

hey i'm glad to see he zipped up his race suit for the official pics ! 
well done once again Tim, did you get the lady in the picture as prize to take home?


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

chrisT.O.T.B. said:


> hey i'm glad to see he zipped up his race suit for the official pics !
> well done once again Tim, did you get the lady in the picture as prize to take home?



No sorry Chris.
My boys got her mobile number and gave it to Ross of Dragon. :chuckle: :chuckle: :chuckle: :chuckle: 


Mick


----------



## chrisT.O.T.B. (Feb 8, 2004)

Tim gets first dibs as champion be fair mick


----------



## paul cawson (Jul 3, 2003)

A good day with all of my family, I have clips of Tims last run. I had a chat with the new owner of the Endless car and the 9 second RWYB owner. The traffic home was not so bad as it gave everyone a chance to check each others cars out.


----------



## LAURENCE (Jan 4, 2005)

Absolutely! Huge congrats to Tim Webster, Ben Linney and all from GT Culture.

The 8.8s pass was immense, the run looked so effortless as well, testiment to the car's setup and drive.

You guys definately were the highlight for me personally.

Well done guys, and thankyou.


----------



## canker (Jan 12, 2003)

Well done Tim was simple excellent so see the Duke break the record.


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

congratualations, tim, the fastest 4WD in europe!

well done barrie and other contenders!

and mick, feel sorry for your wallet and gearbox!

im going to be there next year thats for sure!


----------



## Cardiff R33 (Jan 16, 2004)

Just another congrats to Tim, he has plugged away with skylines for so long as deserved to be the first to hit the 8's. Bad Luck Mick but sure next year the lemon will do even better than this. Was a brilliant show, one of the best so far and nice for a few skylines to show the scooby's and evo's that we too have come far and will be untouchable next year!


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

Well done Tim!!


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

Well done Tim. What a run!! It looked so natural and effortless it was mind blowing. I was inspired by your drive! Oh well here goes another load of money!! :clap: :clap: :thumbsup:


----------



## Gaz Walker (May 14, 2002)

Well done Tim, that was a brilliant run 

Gaz.


----------



## Scooby Andy.F (Jul 15, 2003)

I congratulated Tim on the day so no real need to on here I guess but I will do so anyway.
Excellent result and it couldn't have gone to a nicer bloke. That car launches like a scalded cat !

Andy


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

What's the 60ft time does anyone know?
T


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

*Video !!!*

Yep, was there and saw Tim in the Duke car run the very very impressive 8.8, more, much more to come I expect. Does anyone have a video (digital) clip of the run they can post up ?:wavey:


----------



## MarkRiccioni (Dec 9, 2003)

8.8 video clip: YouTube - Duke R33 GT-R 8.808 @ 162mph

9.1 video clip: YouTube - Duke R33 GT-R 9.159 @ 161mph

another 9.1: YouTube - Duke R33 GT-R 9.170 @ 159mph


----------



## Andy Barnes (Jan 28, 2002)

*Tim*

Already said what I wanted to at the track Tim 

60fts, The quickest I see was a 1.47 on Tim slips but the last run may have been better, not sure.

GTR's that run 7's run a 1.0 - 1.15 60fts fyi ( if you are interested ) 

Also, confirming the prize giving - the winners of the Do-Luck Pro Shoot Out were:

Pro Class :

Tim Webster (BCNR33) - Winner - £250 Do-Luck Voucher
DJ Craig (JZA80) - Runner Up - £150 Do-Luck Voucher

FWD Class :

Guy Chamberlain (EP3) - Winner £250 Do-Luck Voucher
Peter Cattel (EP3) ( AKA Peter Pan ) - Runner Up - £150 Do-Luck Voucher

Great day out again, really lucky with the weather once more...

Cheers

Andy


----------



## Andy Barnes (Jan 28, 2002)

*Forgot*

Gazmo,

Heres your picture, not sure why you sent it to me though:chuckle: 










Andy


----------



## Tim (Jan 6, 2003)

Thanks all.
It was a big team effort though. Big thanks to the guys from Duke and for the support and sponsorship from GT Culture.
The car running faultlessly all day helped as well. One of the advantages of not running silly amounts of boost.

60' times on the 2 8.8 runs were 1.518 and 1.544.
Plenty of room for improvement there but yesterday was my first real attempt at running the car properly set up.

Got 6 of the 7 slips for yesterday
9.221 @ 159.61
9.412 @ 160.79
9.159 @ 161.22
8.890 @ 164.29
8.808 @ 162.88

Missing slip was also a 9.2

Best 1/8 mile was 5.802 @ 130.39


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Nov 30, 2003)

*Tim*

Well done, great to watch.

Andy.

How long has Gazmo used Ben Linneys hairdresser then. LOL

Tony


----------



## MAD_MATT (Feb 28, 2003)

*marks car*

did anyone get any footage of marks 9.9 run as i missed the start of it, only caught the end.

thanks 
Matt


----------



## Andy Barnes (Jan 28, 2002)

*Gazmo*

Nah Tony,

Gazmo gave me the bullets and....here you go, fire that.....:runaway:


----------



## ChristianR (May 31, 2005)

Tim said:


> not running silly amounts of boost.


How much boost were you running???


----------



## Tim (Jan 6, 2003)

ChristianR said:


> How much boost were you running???


Only 1.8 bar


----------



## knight (Mar 2, 2002)

A BIG well done Tim


----------



## Andy Barnes (Jan 28, 2002)

*Bar*



> Only 1.8 bar


Lightweight........


----------



## Waltsinhull (Oct 29, 2005)

Well done Webbo.

It was great to see you and the car finally fulfil their potential. 

Seeing the time in lights after your final run ranks just behind Sherringhams equaliser in the champions league final in all my all time list of great moments :thumbsup:

I think it is going to be a while before we see that time beaten.

The plaudits are thoroughly well deserved - enjoy the moment!


----------



## Gazmo1 (Jul 30, 2001)

Andy Barnes said:


> Nah Tony,
> 
> Gazmo gave me the bullets and....here you go, fire that.....:runaway:


Oompa Loompa doompadee doo


----------



## jae (Aug 28, 2002)

*Congratulations Tim*

Awesome achievement and so right for it to be you at the wheel before you sell that monster on. :bowdown1: 

Nice to see an R33 where it should be - on the top of the stack. :flame:


----------



## Corny (Sep 19, 2006)

A big congratulations to Tim, did anyone else notice the crowd reaction to the first 8 second pass? A very appreciative bunch.

What a great day out - great weather, great cars and great company. Nice to meet some of the folk from the site  

Graham


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

The scary thing is, there's more to come from that car yet ...


----------



## tweenierob (Aug 5, 2003)

Any Video clips of Marks 9sec run in the RWYB class?

Rob


----------



## neilo (Nov 17, 2004)

Well done Tim absolutly awesome to watch.

Neil


----------



## 2NI (Dec 18, 2005)

Amazing achivement Mr Webster!!! :bowdown1: 

Congratulations to you & the team. :clap: 

The 8.8 run on video is simply breath-taking. Thanx for it man!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

Here you go i good pic of Tim in The DUKE

I looked at this web site there are loads and loads of good pics from the Jap :smokin: :smokin: :smokin: 
Blackett Photography :bowdown1: :bowdown1: :bowdown1: 










Mick


----------



## Rick C (May 24, 2005)

Tim said:


> Thanks all.
> It was a big team effort though. Big thanks to the guys from Duke and for the support and sponsorship from GT Culture.
> The car running faultlessly all day helped as well. One of the advantages of not running silly amounts of boost.
> 
> ...


Nice one Tim and crew. Not only did you run the numbers, but you ran them consistently enough to win a drag race.

Just coz I´m in Peru dosen´t mean that I wasn´t watching what was going on this weekend!

It wasn´t just Tim who did well though, looking at the results there will be a few people who will have gone home contented.

All the best, and I can´t wait to see how things progress.

Rick


----------



## Tim (Jan 6, 2003)

Nice to see you haven't lost touch Rick.
Darren did a fine job in your absence. Hope to see you back next year?

Too right about the other runners. Ross in the Dragon RX7 went very well with a 9.3.
There was also a bit of off track competition between Ross and Simon Norris. I thought they were spending a lot of time hanging round my car  .
I know the reason now :chuckle: . She's in the photo on page 6.


----------



## DRAGON (Nov 12, 2003)

Tim said:


> Nice to see you haven't lost touch Rick.
> Darren did a fine job in your absence. Hope to see you back next year?
> 
> Too right about the other runners. Ross in the Dragon RX7 went very well with a 9.3.
> ...


Yeah who cares that i run a 9.3 the real bonus for me was getting the models number   
PS. The mini begleys are awesome little weapons for getting tel numbers and also getting linney.org wet :thumbsup:


----------



## Doug S (Oct 9, 2004)

Well done Tim!!

:thumbsup:


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

DRAGON said:


> Yeah who cares that i run a 9.3 the real bonus for me was getting the models number
> PS. The mini begleys are awesome little weapons for getting tel numbers and also getting linney.org wet :thumbsup:



heheheh :smokin: :smokin: :smokin: :smokin: :smokin: 

Mick


----------



## trackday addict (May 14, 2005)

Ross you've got no chance - she's scared of girth:chuckle: 




DRAGON said:


> Yeah who cares that i run a 9.3 the real bonus for me was getting the models number
> PS. The mini begleys are awesome little weapons for getting tel numbers and also getting linney.org wet :thumbsup:


----------



## DRAGON (Nov 12, 2003)

what is discussed whilst drunk in hotels must stay there  The girth is a burdon I have to carry


----------



## oilman (Jul 16, 2004)

Wahahahaha............ Was one strange night in that hotel!

Guy.


----------



## Rick C (May 24, 2005)

Tim said:


> Nice to see you haven't lost touch Rick.
> Darren did a fine job in your absence. Hope to see you back next year?


Yeah, I would have thought so. You can only live out of a rucksack for so long before you go mad.


----------

